# انواع المحركــــــــــــــــات,,,,ارجو التثبيت للفائدة



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

محركات السيارات وطريقة عملها 


تختلف اشكال محركات السيارات بأختلاف حجمها والشركة المصنعة لها . وكل شركة تتميز عن الاخرى بمواصفات وضعتها لنفسها . وكثير ما نسمع عند ذكر مواصفات المحرك انه محرك ( ستة سلندر مثلا ) على شكل V ..... او محرك طولي او حتى عرضي ........ هنا في هذا الموضوع سنتطرق عن الفروق بين هذه الانظمة مع انها فروق ( لا تذكر ) ولكن نظرحها للفائدة ....... فالمحركات تأتي على عدة اشكل ......... 


اولا .... المحرك الطولي المعروف ......... 


ونظام هذا المحرك ان البساتم تكون بجانب بعضها البعض بشكل طولي يعني البستم يصعد وينزل بصورة عامودية ويكون كل بستم جنب الاخر يعلوه رأس واحد بعكس المحركات الاخرى ويأتي هذا المحرك اما ستة سلندر مثل محركات المرسيدس والبي ام دبليوا ( ستة سلندر ) وغيرها من السيارات ............ او اربعة وهو اغلب السيارات ذات الاربعة سلندر مثل الكامري او الهايلكس ودتسن والهونداي والهوندا وغيرها ........ او حتى يأتي بخمسة سلندرات مثل الفولفو .او الهوندا القديم ..... 


ونادرا ما يأتي ثمانية ( وربما لا يأتي نهائيا بوقتنا الحالي بمحركات السيارات ) بسبب حجمه الزائد ......... 


ميزاته .......... 


1- انه اكثر المحركات تحمل واطولها عمرا ( عملي جدا جدا ) . لاسباب سوف نذكرها لاحقا ...... ولا تكاد تجد محرك موضوع للاعمال الشاقة ( مثل مواطير الكهرباء ... او الدراكترات الا ووضع المحرك بهذا النظام ) 


2- سهل الصيانة والتوضيب ونظامه سهل وغير معقد ويأتي برأس واحد للمحرك . 


عيوبه ........ 


1- اكبر عيب لهذا المحرك هو حجمه ....... فبدل من ان تكون السلندرات بجانب بعضها البعض بحيث تقلل من مساحة المحرك يكون نظام هذا المحرك طوليا ..... ولذلك مثلا اللاند كروزر فئة الجي محركه بسعة كبيرة 4500 وهو يأتي بنظام الطولي ولذلك عندما تفتح الكبوت راح تشوف محرك طوله اكثر من متر وهذا بالطبع راح يضطر الشركة المصنعة انها تزيد من حجم الكبوت ومن ثم من حجم السيارة ........ وللمعلومية انه في اغلب سيارات الدفع الامامي تأتي المحركات عرضية ( يعني بسلندرات طوليه ولكنه موضوع بالعرض ) وذلك من اجل العكوس ........ ويستحيل ان ترى سيارة دفع امامي ستة سلندر بنظام طولي ...... 


2- من عيوب هذا المحرك ضعف عزمه مقارنة بالمحركات الاخرى ( اضعفها ) والسبب الرئيسي لذلك هو الجاذبية ........... فالعمود يرتفع الى فوق وتحت وكلما يصعد الى فوق يبدأ يقاوم الجاذبية بشكل رئيسي بعكس المحركات المائلة التي تقلل من عامل الجاذبية او حتى المحركات العرضية ...... والسبب الاخر لضعف العزم طول عمود ( الكرنك) كلما يقصر هذا العمود تكون القوة الدافعة مركزة اكثر ولكن بالمحركات الافقية نجد حجم العمود في الاربعة سلندر مثل حجم العمود في الv6 . 


ثانيا ..... محركا بالنظام V ........ 


وهو ايضا محرك معروف جدا وقديم ودائما ما ترى خلف السيارات علامة 6v, 8v والمقصود بهذا المحرك ان السلندرات تأتي على شكل في , نصفها من طرف ويقابلها النصف الاخر ..... وكل طرف يعلوه رأس ( رأسين ) وتعمل هذه البساتم في هذه المحركات بدرجة ميلان معينة من كلا الجانبين وتختلف درجة الميلان هذه من شركة الى اخرى ...... 


وهذا المحرك يأتي على اغلب السيارات الثمانية سلندر اذا لم تكن كلها ....... الامريكي كله والالماني بي ام مرسيدس واللاندر كروزر واغيرها وبعض السيارات الستة السلندر مثل الباث فندر والسدرك وبعض المحركات للسيارات الامريكية والكامري ونادر ما يأتي على الاربعة وقد رأيتها احد المرات في وانيت الصغير من الشفر اللي يجي اربعة سلندر . 


ميزاته ........ 


1- انه يوفر مساحة كبيرة في حجرة المحرك مما يسهل تقليل حجم السيارة حتى وان كان المحرك ضخما ويقلل من وزنها ...... 


2- اسرع وانشط وخاصة على البي ار ام منخفض ........ لانه بعكس المحرك السابق متى ما مالت السلندرات قَلت مقاومة الجاذبية بعكس الطولي ......... بالاضافة الى السبب الاخر وهو قصر عمود الكرنك 


عيوبه ......... 


1- اعطاله اكثر من المحرك السابق ........... فالمحرك في ميلانه هذا صحيح انه يقلل الجاذبية ولكن يتم الضغط اكثر واكثر على رؤوس المكينة وهذه ( ليست مشكلة بحد ذاتها ) ولكن بالطبع المحرك الطولي يعيش اطول ........ وغالبا ما سمعنا ان الرووس تحتاج الى تغيير او الكازقيت ولكن نادر نادر ما ترى هذا في المحرك الطولي . واضف الى هذا ان الاحتكاك بالسلندر يكون اكبر من المحرك الطولي . 


2- صعوبة صيانته ........ فهذا المحرك يحتاج الى صيانة اكثر تعقيدا من المحركات الطولية وخاصة انه يحتوي على رأسين . ومعنى ذلك كأن المكينة تعمل على قسمين يجب ان يكونا متفقين 


ثالثا ........ المحرك الافقي ......... 


وهو محرك يأتي نادرا في السيارات ........ ويكون نظام السلندرات بنظامين ........ اما ان تكون كل السلندرات من جهه واحدة يعني ( مثل محرك طولي بس المكينة مسدوحه على جنب ) وهذا المحرك رأيته بسيارة تويوتا البريفا الموديل القديم ( 93 - 2000 ) او محرك يتكون السلندرات متقابلة يعني نص من جهة والنصف الاخر من جهة اخرى وهذه في اغلب محركات السوبارا ......... وانا لم ارى هذه المحركات في غير هذه السياراتين فمن يعرف عن سيارات اخرى يفيدنا مشكورا . 


محاسنه 


............. مثل ما ذكرنا في المحرك V اضف الى ذلك انه اكثر قوة ايضا بسبب ضعف مقاومة الجاذبية الى حد كبير ....... ولذلك تجد ان السيارات التي بها هذا المحرك فيها عزم غير طبيعي مقارنة بمحركاتها وحجمها مثل السوباروا 


عيوبه 


......... انه يحتاج الى صيانة اكبر واكبر وخاصة في رؤؤس المكينة لان اغلب ضغط المكينة عليها ويا كثر السوباروات اللي مضروب فيها الراس معبين الورش ........ وللمعلومية انه من اكبر اسباب التخبيطه في السوباروا خصوصا كازقيت الراس اللي اذا انقطع دخل الماء الى السلندر مباشرة ...... 


تبقى هناك مشكلة عند المصنعين ........... وهي محركات الv12 مثل المرسيدس ال 600 او البي ام 750 او الاودي والسيارات السبورت مثل الاستون ........ ان المحرك هذا يأخذ حجما كبيرا جدا في السيارة 


ولذلك لتفادي هذه المشكلة اخترعت شركة اودي وصاحبتها الام فلكس واجن نظاما جديدا ولتقليل حجم المحرك وزيادة قوته وهو نظام W12 يعني المحرك بدل ما يكون بشكل الفي ويأتي براسين ......... صار بشكل دبليوا بحيث يكون للمحرك اربعة رؤوس ...... كل راس ثلاثة سلندرات ....... ا ..... 


م ن ق و ل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

v -engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

v engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

v engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

in line engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

opposed engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

opposed engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

opposed engine


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

http://gannaa.3alil.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2483


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

http://www.t63ys.com/up/grraf/other/abuali/120.jpg


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل ارجو الدخول هنا والاجابة ولك تحياتى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125578


----------



## وائل عبده (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك اله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/هيثم سعيد (23 مارس 2009)

إلى المهندس محمود انا مهندس سيارات اتمنا اننا نتشارك الافكار الخاصه بالسيارات لوممكن


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووور 
والله انت هايل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مارس 2009)

شــكــــــــرا اخى
موضوع جميل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل والمفيد جدااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

اين المشاركاتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## المهندسه نسمه (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا لايوجد 7 سلندر


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على الشرح المرفق بالأشكال التوضيحية والصور ، وبارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## أيمن أبوالنور (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورأخ جمال على هذا الموضع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## theazab (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بس مختصر شويه يعنى لغير المختصين بمجال السيارات و انا من رايي اننا ممكن نخلى كل المواضيع بتاعتنا خصوصا الشرح بالإنجليزي لاننا كلنا مهندسين يعنى المفروض بندرس الحاجات بلغات بلدها و شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## theazab (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بس مختصر شويه يعنى لغير المختصين بمجال السيارات و انا من رايي اننا ممكن نخلى كل المواضيع بتاعتنا خصوصا الشرح بالإنجليزي لاننا كلنا مهندسين يعنى المفروض بندرس الحاجات بلغات بلدها و شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## Raji zaidani (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور أخي على هذا الطرح الجميل


----------



## noo7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------

